# What did I do? :<



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

Everything was going so great, for the longest time. But only in the past few days there's been aggression out of nowhere. Suddenly he's biting again, and doesn't want to watch movie with me like he used to (which was really just him cuddling up in the folds of whatever I'm wearing and lazing.) Nothing seems to be physically wrong with him, from what I can tell. The only good looks I can get of his underside are when he finally unravels to try and scramble away, but when I go to actually inspect things he chuffs at me and curls back up.

What could have happened in the past two days that set him off like this? He pops at every single movement I make bites at my fingers if they're close enough and being all around sort of mean.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

New smells? New sounds? Change in anything like food or temperature? Could just be random hedgie nonsense that will go back to normal, but hard to say.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Back to the fleece training.


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

Is he going through a secondary quilling? They can get really grumpy when that happens.


----------



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

No quilling as far as I can tell. I mean, the last time he quilled there were quills everywhere, but I haven't seen one in a while.

I hope he does go back to normal. Of course being the paranoid mum that I am I automatically think he may be sick, but he's running on his wheel, eating and drinking like normal.

I'll do my usual weekly grooming tomorrow and see how things go.

If it is a new smell, since that could be the only other thing if it's nothing else, is it possible he'll get used to it and go back to normal eventually? I don't think it could be a sound because any noises go away quickly and I keep things pretty much silent in my room.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Are you using a different soap or hand lotion?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Is anyone nearby using an ultra sonic rodent repeller? The kind that plug into the wall give off a high pitched sounds that small animals (including hedgehogs, apparently) can hear. 
It has happened to other people here.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Seriously. Fleece training. Gabriel went from a snuggly sparkly sweetheart to a holy biting blood drawing terror. It was recommended to me to keep fleece between me and him at all times until he moved past this time in his life. So I did, also I made small "blankets" for him that I would wave to catch his attention when he first came out of his cage or was feeling rambunctious. He learned to only bite the fleece. In fact he seems to really enjoy his fleece time and my fingers remain unbitten for a good while now. I can hold him now with no fear.


----------



## Lady (Dec 30, 2013)

No lotions, no special soaps or anything but maybe body wash or shampoo? I alternate those a bit it didn't seem to be a problem before. I'm going to run-down my room and do a mass cleaning (I need to anyway ;P).

I did give him a bath, got his nails trimmed, and gave him a treat. He went back to my snuggly, quills laid back, hedgehog burrito buddy pretty much immediately.

I'm gonna try snuggling with some fleece the next time I watch a movie and see what happens.


----------

